# Excel suche Bestimmten Wert und gib mir den Standort aus



## zyclop (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo, habe die Suche benutzt aber nichts gefunden. 

Ich muss in der Spalte B nach dem Wort Erfassungsbeleg suchen. Und wenn er diesen findet muss ich die genaue Zeile haben. Kann ich das ohne Counter machen? Also ist Zelle B1 Erfassungsbeleg = Nein dann Counter + 1. Sondern ob es eine Funktion von Excel VBA gibt.

Desten Bank
Zyclop


----------



## DrSoong (10. Februar 2009)

Wie könnte _finden_ auf Englisch heißen? *grübel*

Ja, richtig, *Find*! 


```
With ActiveSheet.Range("B1:B1000") 'du musst halt deine Range setzen, in welchem Bereich du suchen willst
 Set c = .Find(What:="Erfassungsbeleg")
End With
MsgBox c.Row 'Ich geb die Zeile aus, du kannst damit ja weiterarbeiten
'Ich hab da jetzt keine Fehlerbehandlung drin
```


Der Doc!


----------



## zyclop (10. Februar 2009)

Ah, super...genau das habe ich gesucht!!

danke Soong

*closed*


----------

